# Is social media ruining our kids' mental health?



## boymom22 (Nov 11, 2021)

Did anyone see that Facebook conducted and hid research showing that Instagram is negatively affecting the mental health of kids? What is everyone doing in their households to try and prevent this?


----------



## AmandaStein087 (12 mo ago)

I have a similar feeling, as I have noticed this generation kids addicted to social platforms like instagram, facebook so on. They are failing to understand the reality and live in a so called fantacy world.


----------



## JustissHowen (8 mo ago)

I read the official statistics. The latest statistics show that 63% of American Facebook users visit the site daily, and 40% of users visit several times a day. The main goal that these people have is entertainment. Very quickly, a system of conditioned reflexes develops, reinforcing a psychological addiction. I was interested in this topic and read an interesting article about mental disorders http://homecareassistance.com. Those who post status updates receive constant positive reinforcement in supportive comments and comments on similar topics. Of course, if this habit takes years to establish, it's not easy to give it up.


----------



## dizhalex (8 mo ago)

I am not a medic, but i supouse that social media are not so danger, than some people think. Yeah, it can be bad, but in can be really good. Just you should know the rulles about using social media. For example one of my friend make web sites. And teenagers can work there too. The last website about fishing, and if you know somethin about this, you can be an author there. And you will get money, for being author. Is it bad? I can say no, and you can use Facebook page for your own brand. it`s really cool.


----------



## Mary Doger (6 mo ago)

It not only ruins the kid's mental health But also that of the adult. So we need to be very conscious about it. I think we need to more involve them with nature, For avoiding the social media effect.


----------



## IndyDad (6 mo ago)

IMHO social media is a surrogate activity which replaces the function of a strong community or family of like minded people. Having a true community is preferred but sometimes social media is the only option. Take this website for instance. It's a great place to find information about parenting which many of us are sorely lacking. Whether this is due to our parents/grandparents not successfully passing on the information we needed or because we differ in our thinking too much from those around us and wanted to take a different approach, it's nice to to know there's somewhere you can brainstorm with an array of different people who care about their children.

Having said all that, I've tried to keep my children away from it all for as long as possible. My 15 year old daughter (from a previous relationship) has some basic access but it's far less than many of her peers. Her mom and I agree on most things, but had it been up to me she would have gotten a flip phone (for emergencies) at 12 instead of an iphone. 
My wife and I are doing our best with our 10 month old to keep her away from the TV apart from nature documentaries on YouTube and we plan on trying to find parents in our area who grew up like we did (scuffed knees and climbing trees etc.)

the developing mind is very suggestable and there's just too much online being promoted through social media which we simply don't agree with.


Not everything in there is as grassroots as it may appear at first.


Good luck, its a lot to deal with!


----------



## batistamea (3 mo ago)

I started thinking about this topic lately as well. Social media is really changing our world considerably nowadays, and the impact it has on our kids is significant. I have once read an article about available assisted living. They are taking care of older people, providing them with all their necessities, such as meals, helping cleaning up, and even take care of the medicine and so much more. In my opinion, our kids should disconnect, at least sometimes, their phones just to see how wonderful and beautiful our real world is and how people can help each other in need. It is so important to support each other. And, maybe even some of them might want to change someone’s life as well by helping and being there when needed.


----------



## Jamesjames (6 mo ago)

Social media affects teenagers' mental health negatively by limiting direct contact with peers and encouraging constant comparison online, which can lead to low self-esteem, anxiety, and depression.


----------



## rnruns10 (1 mo ago)

I'm a mental health therapist and the instagrams, tic toks, and snaps are definitely having a negative effect on our kiddos (and us). Not only do they only see everyones "perfect' self online, but it also draws on the dopamine receptors in the brain to make it addictive.


----------

